# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  بوكسات للبيع بأتمنة جد مناسبة ومعها جهاز محمول

## zorkal1982

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
لدي 
z3x Box
Infinity Box 
Nokia Best
Furios Box all pack activé
sigma Box
Hwk box & 200cabels
ultima Box لفك شفرة أنواع موتورولا القديمة بدون تيست بوانت 
setool Box Lgtool activé avec 60 crédit
volcano Box 
PC Portable Ecran 17 
لمن يريد هذه المجموعة كاملة أو واحدة بأتمنه مناسبة
المرجو الإتصال 0694184390
وشكرا

----------

